# Bottom Round Roast Slow Cook



## johnslider (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello chefs,

I bought a 5lb bottom round rump roast yesterday and I'd like to slow cook it during the day so that I can slice it for dinner sandwiches. I've tried looking for cook times online, but I can only find recipes that use sear methods, or temperatures over 325 degrees. I want to cook it at 250 degrees for a longer period of time. Any suggestions on how long I should cook it per pound? I intend on letting it rest for an hour at room temperature before cooking. If I were going to be home, then I would monitor the temperature myself, but I will be gone all day and someone else will be cooking it using my directions.

Thank you!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

About 4 or 5 hours depending on the type of meat and your oven? Make sure you take it out of the fridge a couple hours before cooking so the center of the piece of meat is at room temp when you put it in the oven.

Here's a recipe I found for slow cooking roasts: http://www.wikihow.com/Slow-Cook-a-Roast


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Have you considered high temp method?  That's how I make eye of round - I season my roast  - usually 3lb. - and place in a 500 degree oven.  Then turn down to 475 and roast for 7 minutes/lb.  Then turn off your oven and DO NOT under any circumstances open that door for 2-1/2 hours.  It turns out medium rare in the middle and very moist.  It's rested by then and can be reheated if need be.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Bottom round is really not a suitable cut for slow cooking as it is too lean, devoid of the fat and connective tissue that slowly melts during slow cooking to yeild a tender and delicious pot roast.
Bottom round is much tastier if you sear the surface until well browned, then transfer to a dry oven to roast until the center is rare to medium-rare. Rest, the slice thinly for great roast beef sandwiches.
If you slow cook it to well done, you'll end up with a bunch of dry, stringy meat.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Only places I know that use bottem rounds are fast food places. It is not suitable for good roast beef. I lends itself to moist heat or braise like pot roast or sauerbratin. Use a top round or top sirloin or knuckle face sirloin. It cost more but far better.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I have never been able to successfully cook a bottom round so I've given up.  The eye round however is a little easier to deal with if you're willing to go that way.  Not a slow method though, I cook it so it is pink in the middle.  First I coat it with about 4tbsps of salt and set it in the fridge for 24 hours, uncovered.  Then I take it out of the fridge the next day, wash off the excess salt and pat it dry.  Season as you like (minus the salt), and sear it on all sides.  Place in a 350oven for an hour and then turn the oven off but leave it in there for another half hour.  Rest it and then slice.


----------

